# FOX Developing The Building TV Series Based Off Parallels Movie



## Cli-Fi (Nov 17, 2016)

It's on FOX. I don't see it lasting more than a season... Hopefully, Netflix will take it back after it bombs on FOX. 

Fox Developing Fantasy Drama Series ‘The Building’ From Neil Gaiman & Angry Films


----------



## Mcdavid22 (Sep 15, 2018)

Really? I don’t why my cousin liked it a lot and haven’t really made an account on Netflix yet. Am I too late? I want an account there because saw some episodes of Project Mc2 and loved it. It’s Andy Yeatman who is behind the kids’ content on Netflix and appreciate his work.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 29, 2018)

Could be fun.


----------

